# Automatizacion de un proceso de fabricacion



## Berto (Feb 13, 2006)

Hola soy estudiante y me gustaria k me orientaran sobre un proyecto teorico k an pedido en la facultad ya que estoy un poquito perdido en el tema.

Trata sobre el proceso de fabricacion de una planta de jamones, es decir, desde k yega la pata de jamon al recinto hasta tener el producto elaborado

Mi duda son las variables que presenta dixo proyecto....hace falta un bascula para pesar los jamones van a llegar, a continuacion serian trasportados ( manualmente creo, porke todavia no lo tengo pensado) a un cinta trasportadora en la cual al principio habría un sensor capacitivo el cual contaria las piezas que llegan, continuando con el proceso y dentro de la cinta trasportadora tenemos dos prensas, que estaran controlados por sensores capacitivos para que cuando lleguen las piezas se pare el proceso y se active la prensa y una vez terminada el proceso en la cinta serian trasportadas a secadores naturales...de forma breve quedaria asi el proceso....

Pregunto...si todas la variables las puede controlar un PLC?...y si por ejemplo ay cintas transportadoras en las cuales se pueden pesar las piezas de jamon para asi poderme ahorrar el desplazamiento desde la bascula inicial que yo pondria hasta la cinta transportadora....se podria optimizar mas el proceso ??

Gracias de antemano....y un Saludo


----------



## zack (Oct 27, 2006)

Si, todas las variables las puedes controlar con el PLC, con lo que respecta a los sensores entran a una tarjeta de entradas digitales, y ocuparas una celda de carga para pesar la pierna, esta celda de carga sera integrada a la banda transportadora, y esta misma celda de carga enviara una senal de 4-20 mA a una tarjeta en el PLC y de ahi e va a un dispaly digital que inidicara el peso.
Tarde la respuesta ...soy nuevo en el sitio


----------



## PacoCuervo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hola, yo tambien soy nuevo... claro que lo puedes controlar con un PLC, pero yo con PLC sólo controlaría el trafico en las cintas y entradas en prensas. Colocaría a cada jamón un sistema de identificación llamese codigo de barras o etiquetas de radiofrecuencia y enviar a un sistema central la información de cada proceso por el que pase, así como la fecha... De esa manera en caso de problemas de calidad puedes tener acceso rápido a los lotes afectados.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2006)

yo haria lo siguiente, primero o al final del proceso pesar.
El transporte igual que los pollos en vez de una cinta una linea aerea o cable con ganchos, los jamones ya llevan el cordel.
El pesado se podria incluso hacer con una balanza cogada por donde el gancho quedaria libre para el pesaje y luego se volveria a fijarse al cable de transporte, o sea si eres un poco piratilla (español=pirata=ladron=SGAE) ya sabes de garfios y todo eso.


Definitivamente lo mejor es utilizar un PLC para controlar todo los mecanismos y una pantalla para vender la moto, un modulo de comunicaciones para conectar a la oficina y/O PC para la etiquetadora.

Los sensores capacitativos no creo que te sean utiles recuerda que tienen un alcance de pocos centimetros, como te que la pata torcida ya me diras, mejor barreras fotoelectricas o dispositivos mecanicos fales como finales de carrera.


----------

